# La Follia



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I quite like this, so many different composers have used the basic theme/chord sequence, Vivaldi, Correlli, Geminiani, even Handel, although his is better known as his Sarabande. Tempos and instrumenttion change but the theme peresists.

Vivaldi





Correlli





Handel





Finally a collction spanning Europe and a century or two.





Have any of TCs composers attempted their own interpretations?


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

Dorsetmike - sorry, I'm not a composer at all, in fact I even can't read music. But I think you might enjoy the following versions of La Folia:

Antonio Salieri: 26 Variations on La Folia d'Espagna:





Franz Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole (only a few bars though of La Folia ...)





Gregorio Paniagua: La Folia (playlist)





Karl Jenkins: La Folia - concerto for marimba and strings





The YouTube uploader "FoliesEspagne" has a collection of Folias, just click on his name in this video of C.P.E. Bach's variations.





You'll find many (hopefully useful) informations here:
http://www.folias.nl/


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Doing a bit of Google and Wiki, it seems there are still some contemporary folias about, I rather like this


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

sonance said:


> The YouTube uploader "FoliesEspagne" has a collection of Folias, just click on his name in this video of C.P.E. Bach's variations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a piano rendition of the same work






The third variation is something else. It sounds surprisingly modern


----------

